

Why developers should start choosing conscience over profit - Macmurray
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/18/developers-choosing-conscience-over-profit/#.USKwsbpeyHY.twitter

======
thebear
I believe that Tim O'Reilly is a shining example of a "maker" as described in
Jason's blog entry. I won't claim that I myself am a maker rather than a
taker, but this quote by Tim never ceases to inspire me: “Pursue something so
important that even if you fail, the world is better off with you having
tried.”

